# Big Brother 17 Cast



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

http://www.cbs.com/shows/big_brother/photos/1004298/meet-the-new-cast-of-big-brother-/

Anyone going to slog through another season with me?

This season will have the show's first transgender cast member, a guy who did not go past 8th grade, a 22 year old virgin, and a professional poker player.

The season starts 6/24/2015.

So, my fellow members of Trainwreck Anonymous, who is in?


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

:::hangs head in shame:::

My wife and I watch it.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I watch, and then hate myself afterwards.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

lol Vanessa Russo is a contestant? She's a poker pro that was formerly married to Chad Brown (who has since died post divorce from Vanessa) - wonder if she'll drive up in her Lambo


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I will be in.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

We're in. Last season was pretty bad. But it was because of the damage control from the previous racist season.


----------



## mt1 (Dec 13, 2002)

I don't know if I will like any of these folks, but will probably watch anyway. 

This summer will be hot. Most seasons, it is at least fun to watch them in swimwear.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

It's summer--what else is on? By the end it's usually got me hooked, but you wade through a lot to get there....


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

We always watch, but can never understand why. I guess it's just summer diversion.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

I'll watch it for the hotties and then decide if it keeps. Didn't even watch the last couple episodes of last season since the end-game was so boring.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

I watched for the first time last season. I'm in.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm in. Every summer - made better by the RHAP podcasts. Doubt the poker pro can maintain a facade for very long. 

Tta


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Of course I'm in.....guilty pleasure.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Unfortunately, BB After Dark will be on basic cable again (Pop Channel), meaning censored and with ads. The live feeds will be available on Roku, which is nice. They're now part of CBS All Access at $5.99 a month.

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...the-biggest-cross-platform-season-yet/417672/

After Dark on Showtime was about the only reason I watched in the past.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I wonder if they will give them booze this year?

Seems like every other country's version of BB is MUCH better than ours.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

I never ever never miss Big Brother :up:


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

Bob Coxner said:


> Unfortunately, BB After Dark will be on basic cable again (Pop Channel), meaning censored and with ads. The live feeds will be available on Roku, which is nice. They're now part of CBS All Access at $5.99 a month.
> 
> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...the-biggest-cross-platform-season-yet/417672/
> 
> After Dark on Showtime was about the only reason I watched in the past.


AD on Showtime was the best. I haven't been able to watch AD since it moved to TVGN and now POP. It's just too awful for words sadly


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Ziggie said:


> I never ever never miss Big Brother :up:


The hottest chick in the house used to be a guy.


----------



## bc0312 (Dec 25, 2002)

andyw715 said:


> The hottest chick in the house used to be a guy.


I went through the pics and videos and couldn't tell who was the transexual until I googled it.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

andyw715 said:


> The hottest chick in the house used to be a guy.


Yeah, I know. I'm wondering how that's going to work out.



bc0312 said:


> I went through the pics and videos and couldn't tell who was the transexual until I googled it.


Really? I can usually tell by the hands. But then again, I saw the video with Jeff.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

Also this...

_The new Big Brother Takeover sends in a guest each week with the purpose of introducing a new twist in to the game and the first week will double up with a guest appearing on both of the two premiere night events for some double twist trouble. _


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I always tell myself that I am way too old to watch this crap, and then I always watch this crap.

I don't want to watch, but probably will.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

markz said:


> I always tell myself that I am way too old to watch this crap, and then I always watch this crap.
> 
> I don't want to watch, but probably will.


Age has nothing to do with this show lol  A wide variety of the viewing audience enjoys watching people act like clowns, scheme, plot, lie and sit almost-naked outside by the pool.

But I do think BB should cast Shelly every season just to keep the house clean


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Just like the Zingbot....I'm back every year! ZING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

At least it looks like they are finally being honest about where people are from. Only three actually from the LA area. I sort of remember them quite often saying that so and so was from Podunk, Iowa when in reality they live in L.A.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Ziggie said:


> Age has nothing to do with this show lol ...


Unless you're a houseguest. None older than 33!


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

andyw715 said:


> The hottest chick in the house used to be a guy.


I'm curious who is more likely to hold onto their secret longer. The transgender girl or the millionaire professional poker player.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I wonder if they will give them booze this year?
> 
> Seems like every other country's version of BB is MUCH better than ours.


The only other one that I watch is the Canadian version. It roughly follows the same format as the U.S. I can say that BBCAN 1 & BBCAN 3 were on par with the recent U.S. seasons. BBCAN 2 was better than what we've had for the past few years.

Canada is the only one formatted like the U.S. In other countries the public votes out the hg so it's more popularity than game play although it seems that they give them more tasks to keep it entertaining.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

Azlen said:


> I'm curious who is more likely to hold onto their secret longer. The transgender girl or the millionaire professional poker player.


Unless they're all dolts, they should recognize her right away. She's been a celebrity for a long time (not only poker).


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

hefe said:


> Unless you're a houseguest. None older than 33!


Remember when they had old people? Remember Jerry? He was like.. what.. in his 70s? Jack Owens was a fave of mine, but he played like crap. He was in his 50s. Heck, even Dick was kind of old.

But you're right, doesn't seem like they're casting too many oldies now.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Ziggie said:


> Unless they're all dolts, they should recognize her right away. She's been a celebrity for a long time (not only poker).


I guess I'm a dolt. I've never heard of her and didn't seem familiar when I saw her pictures.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

verdugan said:


> I guess I'm a dolt. I've never heard of her and didn't seem familiar when I saw her pictures.


Dolt here too. Never heard of her either. I guess she's a celebrity in the poker world.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Ziggie said:


> Unless they're all dolts, they should recognize her right away. She's been a celebrity for a long time (not only poker).


I don't think she's that famous, so I wouldn't expect your average Big Brother contestant to recognize her but one of the other contestants is a poker dealer so I wouldn't be shocked if she recognized her.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

bc0312 said:


> I went through the pics and videos and couldn't tell who was the transexual until I googled it.


Ha! Me, too!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Ziggie said:


> Unless they're all dolts, they should recognize her right away. She's been a celebrity for a long time (not only poker).


I'm a dolt!


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

verdugan said:


> I guess I'm a dolt. I've never heard of her and didn't seem familiar when I saw her pictures.





Steveknj said:


> Dolt here too. Never heard of her either. I guess she's a celebrity in the poker world.


I'm surprised. She's been in several magazines (Maxim, Forbes, etc.) Do you read the swimsuit issue of SI? She was in there. I'm pretty sure she also works as a Go Daddy marketing girl.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

She is also NOT shy about telling people who she is and how smart she is, so there is that


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Ziggie said:


> I'm surprised. She's been in several magazines (Maxim, Forbes, etc.) Do you read the swimsuit issue of SI? She was in there. I'm pretty sure she also works as a Go Daddy marketing girl.


Who reads magazines anymore?


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

pjenkins said:


> She is also NOT shy about telling people who she is and how smart she is, so there is that


Very true. Although, she does have the smarts to back her mouth up.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

hefe said:


> Who reads magazines anymore?


Ok then, nm.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

Inside the Alley - Reporters' Notebook ~ A behind-the-scenes look at AlleyWire, its coverage and correspondents.

Correspondent Spotlight: Meg Maley - A Girl Who Likes Guys Who Like Guys


ETA:

'Big Brother' star Clay Honeycutt's home burglarized

http://www.theeagle.com/news/local/...cle_95703a2d-b1f8-53b9-a4e7-49d882f284f2.html


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Ziggie said:


> I'm surprised. She's been in several magazines (Maxim, Forbes, etc.) Do you read the swimsuit issue of SI? She was in there. I'm pretty sure she also works as a Go Daddy marketing girl.


Nope, don't read those magazines and haven't read the swimsuit SI since I was in my 20s (loooong time ago), so maybe it's a generational thing, which means that perhaps the under 35s in the house might know her.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

We are in as usual, we always start but hardly ever finish.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> By the end it's usually got me hooked, but you wade through a lot to get there....


This. I start out the season wondering why the hell am I watching this, but halfway through the season I'm totally into it.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

hefe said:


> I'm a dolt!


So am I.


----------



## JacksonM404 (Nov 4, 2014)

pmyers said:


> I wonder if they will give them booze this year?
> 
> Seems like every other country's version of BB is MUCH better than ours.


I dunno. I've watched a season or 2 of the Australian and UK versions and didn't really care for the format. I saw an episode of the French version, but since I don't speak much French I didn't quite catch what was going on


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

I don't know why I watch but I do.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> Nope, don't read those magazines and haven't read the swimsuit SI since I was in my 20s (loooong time ago), so maybe it's a generational thing, which means that perhaps the under 35s in the house might know her.


That's more or less what I was referring to... they are in the same-ish age group of awareness. I most certainly didn't mean anyone in this thread was a dolt (please don't take it that way... that's why I said "they're").

Also, I wonder why BB is now adding celeb-types to the mix? Last season, it was Frankie. This year, Vanessa.


----------



## RichardHead (Nov 17, 2003)

Wait! Frankie is/was a celebrity?


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

RichardHead said:


> Wait! Frankie is/was a celebrity?


Not sure if you're joking or not?


----------



## RichardHead (Nov 17, 2003)

Ziggie said:


> Not sure if you're joking or not?


I'm pretty sure that being a singer's brother does not automatically qualify as celebrity. Of course, the Kardashians and their ilk have changed the rules.

I should have added a "sarcasm" emoji in the last post.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

RichardHead said:


> I'm pretty sure that being a singer's brother does not automatically qualify as celebrity. Of course, the Kardashians and their ilk have changed the rules.
> 
> I should have added a "sarcasm" emoji in the last post.


He was a quasi-celebrity in his own right.. having appeared on Broadway in a few shows. What I didn't like is that because his sister is such a huge star, he *could* have used that to his advantage. Jmo, but it wasn't a level playing field in regards to the other houseguests.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm a dolt. And there's nothing reality about it. The story lines are so calculated and contrived by the producers, part of which is the lack of older contestants. The comic relief will be if the poker dealer recognizes the poker player and vice versa, and if so will they pretend like they don't to avoid outing themselves or choose to alert other contestants or just talk privately and form an alliance.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

RichardHead said:


> Wait! Frankie is/was a celebrity?


No. He was a social media "mogul"


----------



## stevegs1 (Apr 23, 2005)

series5orpremier said:


> I'm a dolt. And there's nothing reality about it. The story lines are so calculated and contrived by the producers, part of which is the lack of older contestants. The comic relief will be if the poker dealer recognizes the poker player and vice versa, and if so will they pretend like they don't to avoid outing themselves or choose to alert other contestants or just talk privately and form an alliance.


Dolt here as well. Could not finish the last two seasons.

Watched one season of BBAD, had that crazy clueless time zone lady Rennie.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)




----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Ziggie said:


> Unless they're all dolts, they should recognize her right away. She's been a celebrity for a long time (not only poker).


I didn't recognize her. I may not be watching whatever media she is in, though.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Ziggie said:


> I'm surprised. She's been in several magazines (Maxim, Forbes, etc.) Do you read the swimsuit issue of SI? She was in there. I'm pretty sure she also works as a Go Daddy marketing girl.


Ahhh, so I was right, not in any of the media I consume.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Ziggie said:


> Ok then, nm.


Oh come on, you called like 6 people in this thread dolts. You can at least add a smiley in response to that.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

Shaunnick said:


> Oh come on, you called like 6 people in this thread dolts. You can at least add a smiley in response to that.


I *did not* call anyone in this thread a dolt. Seriously? Where exactly did I say that? I referred to the houseguests as being "dolts" if they don't recognize her.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Shaunnick said:


> Oh come on, you called like 6 people in this thread dolts. You can at least add a smiley in response to that.


Ziggie is right. He didn't call us dolts.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

verdugan said:


> Ziggie is right. He didn't call us dolts.


Thank you verdugan, I appreciate the post.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

I wasn't personally offended, but the implication of this post:



Ziggie said:


> Unless they're all dolts, they should recognize her right away. She's been a celebrity for a long time (not only poker).


Is that anyone who does not know who this person was is a dolt.

I am not the only one who read it that way:



verdugan said:


> I guess I'm a dolt. I've never heard of her and didn't seem familiar when I saw her pictures.





Steveknj said:


> Dolt here too. Never heard of her either. I guess she's a celebrity in the poker world.





Jstkiddn said:


> Ha! Me, too!





hefe said:


> I'm a dolt!


Anyway, when someone made the comment that no one reads magazines anymore, Ziggie made the comment "Ok, nevermind then." In light of his generalization of people not knowing this single poker player as dolts, his above response came off as needlessly grumpy. Which is why I said he could have at least added a smiley as an acknowledgement that he assumed too much.

Of course, I could be reading too much into Ziggie's, "Ok, nevermind then" post, in which case


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

Shaunnick said:


> I wasn't personally offended, but the implication of this post:
> 
> Is that anyone who does not know who this person was is a dolt.
> 
> ...


I can't help it if people read my statement incorrectly. I was responding to Azlen where we were discussing the *houseguests*... _NOT readers of this thread. _

*Azlen:* I'm curious who is more likely to hold onto their secret longer. The transgender girl or the millionaire professional poker player.
*Me: * Unless they're all dolts, they should recognize her right away. She's been a celebrity for a long time (not only poker).

Let it go already, will you? You're creating a problem when there wasn't one to begin with. And, just for the record, I'm not a he.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That Asian guy looks really familiar has he been on something else before? 

I recognize the poker player chick too, even though I don't watch poker, so I must have seen her on something else before too.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> That Asian guy looks really familiar has he been on something else before?
> 
> I recognize the poker player chick too, even though I don't watch poker, so I must have seen her on something else before too.


James you mean? Not sure if he's famous for anything other than his sort-of recent mug shot http://southcarolina.arrests.org/Arrests/James_Huling_18495119/


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Ziggie said:


> I can't help it if people read my statement incorrectly. I was responding to Azlen where we were discussing the *houseguests*... _NOT readers of this thread. _
> 
> *Azlen:* I'm curious who is more likely to hold onto their secret longer. The transgender girl or the millionaire professional poker player.
> *Me: * Unless they're all dolts, they should recognize her right away. She's been a celebrity for a long time (not only poker).
> ...


Its cool. That is why I finished my post with a smiley. I allowed for the possibility I misread your post, and so I have.

Sorry for calling you a dude, also.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

Shaunnick said:


> Its cool. That is why I finished my post with a smiley. I allowed for the possibility I misread your post, and so I have.
> 
> Sorry for calling you a dude, also.


No worries Shaunnick ~ I look forward to talking about BB17 with you :up:


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Can someone explain to me why CBS is making a huge deal in their promos that "Julie Chen is back!"

Was there a rumor she was leaving the show or didn't want to do it anymore? I'm assuming she's still married to the head of CBS.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Ziggie said:


> I can't help it if people read my statement incorrectly. I was responding to Azlen where we were discussing the *houseguests*... _NOT readers of this thread. _


I have to admit that I'm not sure why houseguests would be judged differently than readers here for recognizing this person or not. If we're not dolts for it, then neither should they be.

However, it's not something I even take offense to. My response was in all good humor, with a small side of sarcasm. 

Fame is not a binary thing, like you are or you aren't famous. Some people are known to the majority in pop culture, some by a much smaller niche. I would be shocked if say, Bono was in the house and not recognized, although I don't think that a person's failure to know and recognize him would say anything about their intelligence, only their experience.

Last season when people were going on about Frankie and his sister, I had no idea who the sister was. Never had heard of her until then.

And pop stars have more far reaching fame than a poker player. That's definitely some niche fame there.

I've read through the contestant list, and I can't say even now I recall which one is the poker player.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

hefe said:


> I have to admit that I'm not sure why houseguests would be judged differently than readers here for recognizing this person or not. If we're not dolts for it, then neither should they be.
> 
> However, it's not something I even take offense to. My response was in all good humor, with a small side of sarcasm.
> 
> ...


I actually had a full length reply prepared to post, but decided against it. I have the feeling I'm not a good fit for this thread. [insert the smiley face of your choice here]


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Yeah, don't sweat it. I thought we were just proudly owning the label to make the point don't be too sure she'll be instantly recognized by everyone. I fully expect the poker dealer to recognize her but I wouldn't be surprised if over half of the others won't know who she is unless somebody tells them.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Ziggie said:


> I actually had a full length reply prepared to post, but decided against it. I have the feeling I'm not a good fit for this thread. [insert the smiley face of your choice here]


Meh...don't sweat it.

These arguments/discussions down to the tiniest minutiae are par for the course here on TCF. You just have to do what I do and scroll past it all.

There have been some for the record books. The discussion of a gate in one of the Game of Thrones threads comes to mind. Pages and pages and PAGES of discussion as to weather or not the gate could actually work the way it did in the show.  The posters here are nothing if not thorough in their dissection of any subject.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

So...what's the over/under on how long it takes them to have Frankie J. Grande show up this season for something?

*for those that weren't around for last season, I LOATHE Frankie J. Grande. Cannot STAND him! Therefore, you know he's going to show up eventually. 

I never thought I would say this, but can they please send Mr. Pec-Tacular, Jessie, instead? Anything but Frankie!!


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I love it when Mr Pec-Tacular shows up! 

And I agree about Frankie. Thankfully he is not on anything I watch so I haven't seen him since BB.

Zingbot to Frankie - "That&#8217;s a nice tan, but I&#8217;m surprised you get any sun at all considering you how much time you spend in your sister&#8217;s shadow."


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> Zingbot to Frankie - "Thats a nice tan, but Im surprised you get any sun at all considering you how much time you spend in your sisters shadow."


:up:

What? He's a social media MOGUL!!! A MOGUL!! Don't you forget it!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Jstkiddn said:


> Meh...don't sweat it.


Indeed. This is not a big deal.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

I just don't want anyone here to think I was referring to them as dolts







To me, Vanessa is quite recognizable so I just thought she would be to the HGs as well. I mean, it's not like they're dropping Tiger Woods in there, but somewhat similar albeit on a smaller scale.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Ziggie said:


> I just don't want anyone here to think I was referring to them as dolts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

cherry ghost said:


> Who?




I think the take-away is that a poker player is not a celebrity on par with mainstream sports or TV or movies. It's a very narrow niche. I understand that you're surprised people don't recognize who this person is, but most of us just don't follow poker and if we ever even had seen a picture of this person, it would just get lost in all the other inputs we get throughout a day. It doesn't make an impact unless you have an interest, or you really get inundated with information about them. I guess I don't understand why it would be expected that the other houseguests would recognize them any more than an average person would. But I'm sure there are people that I would recognize in an instant that others would not...


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I do recall I've probably seen Vanessa briefly on TV a few times flipping past channels that have poker on them, but if I came across her in public I wouldn't be able to make the connection. The only person I've ever recognized out of the blue walking down the street is Elvis Costello, partly due to his unique wardrobe.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

hefe said:


> I think the take-away is that a poker player is not a celebrity on par with mainstream sports or TV or movies. It's a very narrow niche. I understand that you're surprised people don't recognize who this person is, but most of us just don't follow poker and if we ever even had seen a picture of this person, it would just get lost in all the other inputs we get throughout a day. It doesn't make an impact unless you have an interest, or you really get inundated with information about them. I guess I don't understand why it would be expected that the other houseguests would recognize them any more than an average person would. But I'm sure there are people that I would recognize in an instant that others would not...


Yeah this. She's a niche celebrity. Even in that niche she's probably not as well known as players like Daniel Negreanu, Phil Ivey and Phil Hellmuth. I would not expect the average person on the street to have any idea who she is.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

Azlen said:


> Yeah this. She's a niche celebrity. Even in that niche she's probably not as well known as players like Daniel Negreanu, Phil Ivey and Phil Hellmuth. I would not expect the average person on the street to have any idea who she is.


Seriously? I disagree. You're narrowing the field to only male players. Ever heard of Annie Duke? Jennifer Harman? Vanessa is one of the top ten most successful Texas Hold'em female players.

Anyway, I'm done talking about how popular/recognizable/famous VR is. Onto something else.

Big Brother's trans contestant is not just a spectacle - will CBS treat her like one? 

http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-r...ntestant-trans-audrey-middleton?CMP=edit_2221

...the producers of CBSs Big Brother stopped upcoming contestant Audrey Middleton from speaking to reporters after she revealed her transgender status in a press junket...


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Ziggie said:


> Seriously? I disagree. You're narrowing the field to only male players. Ever heard of Annie Duke? Jennifer Harman? Vanessa is one of the top ten most successful Texas Hold'em female players.


The only reason I had heard of Annie Duke was that I watched her season on the Apprentice. I've never seen her before or after, or seen her play. The others you mention are brand new names to me. And I'm not sheltered from pop culture. I just don't ever watch poker. A thing is usually not as popular to the rest of the world as fans of that thing would think...


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Am I the only one that's never heard of ANY of these people?


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Ziggie said:


> ...the producers of CBSs Big Brother stopped upcoming contestant Audrey Middleton from speaking to reporters after she revealed her transgender status in a press junket...


Is this why Julie kept using the word 'transparent' over and over again while talking about the new house? 

I suspect if the house finds out, Audrey will be the next voted out.

And I don't recognize anyone in the house either. But then again I didn't recognize Frankie, and he has millions of followers.

I do have Vanessa Rousso as my pick in a BB Fantasy League. Even though I don't know who she is, I figured she may be a good bluffer, if those skills can transfer to real life.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Jstkiddn said:


> Am I the only one that's never heard of ANY of these people?


One of those Phils is familiar sounding. I'm with you, though...

Well, except that I would much rather see Frankie J than Mr. Pectacular again. EGADS!  I even finally decided that Ariana is okay and really can sing. I still have zero love for her brother, and his super famousness or whatever grandiose life he thinks he's leading.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Spoilers on first twist & houseguests:



Spoiler



This isn't 100%, but it seems more likely than not given the clues. The last 2 houseguests added to the 14 already announced are Jeff & Jackie from the recent Blind Date season of The Amazing Race.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

realityboy said:


> Spoilers on first twist & houseguests:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that too. I would think it's probably true.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

SoBelle0 said:


> ...or whatever grandiose life he thinks he's leading.


Livin' La Vida Grande


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Ziggie said:


> Seriously? I disagree. You're narrowing the field to only male players. Ever heard of Annie Duke? Jennifer Harman? Vanessa is one of the top ten most successful Texas Hold'em female players.
> 
> Anyway, I'm done talking about how popular/recognizable/famous VR is. Onto something else.
> 
> ...


I've watched the WSOP and the poker after dark series on NBC. That's the only reason I've seen Annie Duke. I have no idea who VR is.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

DavidTigerFan said:


> I've watched the WSOP and the poker after dark series on NBC. That's the only reason I've seen Annie Duke. I have no idea who VR is.


VR was on Poker After Dark.

And this is from wikipedia:

On February 12, 2006, Rousso placed fifth at the final table of the 195-entrant $1,500 No Limit Hold'em WSOP Circuit event at Harrah's Atlantic City. This appearance at the final table _established a record at 23 years, 7 days as the youngest female player at the time to reach a World Series of Poker circuit final table_


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Ziggie said:


> VR was on Poker After Dark.
> 
> And this is from wikipedia:
> 
> On February 12, 2006, Rousso placed fifth at the final table of the 195-entrant $1,500 No Limit Hold'em WSOP Circuit event at Harrah's Atlantic City. This appearance at the final table _established a record at 23 years, 7 days as the youngest female player at the time to reach a World Series of Poker circuit final table_


I am not disputing that she's a WSOP veteran. I'm just saying that I'm a poker watcher too and I never heard of here. I sincerely doubt that all 20 something BB house guest would recognize her. I think 1 or 2 will and they'll form an alliance or vote her out because she's rich.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

DavidTigerFan said:


> I am not disputing that she's a WSOP veteran. I'm just saying that I'm a poker watcher too and I never heard of here. I sincerely doubt that all 20 something BB house guest would recognize her. I think 1 or 2 will and they'll form an alliance or vote her out because she's rich.


Your statement was that you watched "the poker after dark series on NBC"... then you said you have no idea who VR is.

I'm saying she was on that series. So, if you watched it, you would have seen her.

Also, she's been discussed to death in this thread already. Any chance of moving on to another topic?


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Jstkiddn said:


> So...what's the over/under on how long it takes them to have Frankie J. Grande show up this season for something?
> 
> *for those that weren't around for last season, I LOATHE Frankie J. Grande. Cannot STAND him! Therefore, you know he's going to show up eventually.
> 
> I never thought I would say this, but can they please send Mr. Pec-Tacular, Jessie, instead? Anything but Frankie!!


I loathe Frankie as well, but never want to see Jessie again either.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Donbadabon said:


> Is this why Julie kept using the word 'transparent' over and over again while talking about the new house?
> 
> I suspect if the house finds out, Audrey will be the next voted out.
> 
> ...


It will be interesting to see if she lies about what she does for a living. Or if she downplays her success.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> It will be interesting to see if she lies about what she does for a living. Or if she downplays her success.


At the very least, I'm expecting the poker dealer to recognize her.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Ziggie said:


> Seriously? I disagree. You're narrowing the field to only male players. Ever heard of Annie Duke? Jennifer Harman? Vanessa is one of the top ten most successful Texas Hold'em female players.
> 
> Anyway, I'm done talking about how popular/recognizable/famous VR is. Onto something else.
> 
> ...


I'm kind of hoping that they vote the transgender out right away so it doesn't become a season long story that will quickly get boring/overblown, you name it. Get the person out right away and we can settle in to a "normal" season.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> I loathe Frankie as well, but never want to see Jessie again either.


This!


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Ziggie said:


> James you mean? Not sure if he's famous for anything other than his sort-of recent mug shot http://southcarolina.arrests.org/Arrests/James_Huling_18495119/


Wow, he's gone downhill since The Mentalist ended.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Azlen said:


> Yeah this. She's a niche celebrity. Even in that niche she's probably not as well known as players like *Daniel Negreanu, Phil Ivey and Phil Hellmuth*. I would not expect the average person on the street to have any idea who she is.


Never heard of them either. I guess I really am a dolt.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Ziggie said:


> Also, she's been discussed to death in this thread already. Any chance of moving on to another topic?


You should stay away from The Big Bang Theory threads. Those things go on tangents never to come back on topic.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> I'm kind of hoping that they vote the transgender out right away so it doesn't become a season long story that will quickly get boring/overblown, you name it. Get the person out right away and we can settle in to a "normal" season.


I wonder if they would've cast her if Jenner wasn't in the news at the moment? It sort of has a "let's hitch our wagon to this" type feeling to me.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

hefe said:


> Livin' La Vida Grande


Frankie Grande cancels tour days before it was to begin

June 22, 2015
Arts News

Its an honor to be chosen to work with both MTVs Americas Best Dance Crew and Oxygens Worst.Post.Ever. and I want to put 200 percent into each of those shows. said Frankie J Grande.

My schedule is so hectic already and with the 2 TV shows quickly approaching, being on the road will be detrimental to both the TV shows, and the tour itself because I would not be able to give each project the proper amount of time they require. I want to tour when I can focus and dedicate all of my time and energy towards the tour. I seriously cant wait to see you all when I bring LLVG to a city near you!

Grande was to perform at In The Venue in Salt Lake City on July 3. Refunds are available at point of purchase.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Ziggie said:


> I wonder if they would've cast her if Jenner wasn't in the news at the moment? It sort of has a "let's hitch our wagon to this" type feeling to me.


It could be, but I'm not sure how far in advance they book these people. Might have been before the Jenner thing got really big (like the last 2 weeks).


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

I thought hefe was just being funny!! He was doing a tour, and people bought tickets? What was he going to do? Does he dance or sing or just tell stories? 

I am a little bit cracking up. I laughed at hefe's clever response there - and now I've learned it's real. What?!?


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> It could be, but I'm not sure how far in advance they book these people. Might have been before the Jenner thing got really big (like the last 2 weeks).


Both Jun and Andy have confirmed that final casting only happens a couple of weeks before the actual premiere (they don't release the alternates until right before). The Jenner thing has been brewing for quite awhile, so Robyn (casting director) would most certainly have been aware of it.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Ziggie said:


> I *did not* call anyone in this thread a dolt. Seriously? Where exactly did I say that? I referred to the houseguests as being "dolts" if they don't recognize her.





Ziggie said:


> I just don't want anyone here to think I was referring to them as dolts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just because you didn't specifically say some of the people here are dolts, doesn't mean they aren't dolts! Just don't tell them. They don't know it. 

Just to make it clear, I didn't know the poker player either.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

SoBelle0 said:


> I thought hefe was just being funny!! He was doing a tour, and people bought tickets? What was he going to do? Does he dance or sing or just tell stories?
> 
> I am a little bit cracking up. I laughed at hefe's clever response there - and now I've learned it's real. What?!?


I agree! It is funny! And nuts too lol!

_What hell perform on this tour is unclearalthough hes appeared in Broadway shows like Mamma Mia! and Rock of Ages, he hasnt released any original music.

Frankies dubbing the tour the Livin La Vida Grande tour, and told People itll give fans a chance to experience a bit of his crazy life. I am so excited about this tour because I get to bring all the insanity, glitter, and excitement that makes my life so GRANDE to my fans all over the country, he said._


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

markz said:


> Just because you didn't specifically say some of the people here are dolts, doesn't mean they aren't dolts! Just don't tell them. They don't know it.
> 
> Just to make it clear, I didn't know the poker player either.


omg.. I wish I had never mentioned Vanessa.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

SoBelle0 said:


> I thought hefe was just being funny!! He was doing a tour, and people bought tickets? What was he going to do? Does he dance or sing or just tell stories?
> 
> I am a little bit cracking up. I laughed at hefe's clever response there - and now I've learned it's real. What?!?


wow

I think we can all agree that people who bought tickets for his show are dolts.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

verdugan said:


> wow
> 
> I think we can all agree that people who bought tickets for his show are dolts.


Hey! Only kidding.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Dunno if we'll see Jessie, now that he has a permanent real job on TNA Wrestling.

One could hope we won't see him, anyway.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Jstkiddn said:


> Meh...don't sweat it.
> 
> These arguments/discussions down to the tiniest minutiae are par for the course here on TCF. You just have to do what I do and scroll past it all.
> 
> There have been some for the record books. The discussion of a gate in one of the Game of Thrones threads comes to mind. Pages and pages and PAGES of discussion as to weather or not the gate could actually work the way it did in the show.  The posters here are nothing if not thorough in their dissection of any subject.


Yeah I participated in that one.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Jstkiddn said:


> So...what's the over/under on how long it takes them to have Frankie J. Grande show up this season for something?
> 
> *for those that weren't around for last season, I LOATHE Frankie J. Grande. Cannot STAND him! Therefore, you know he's going to show up eventually.
> 
> I never thought I would say this, but can they please send Mr. Pec-Tacular, Jessie, instead? Anything but Frankie!!


Watching Frankie come to the realization that America did not like him was one of the sweetest moments last season.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

SoBelle0 said:


> I thought hefe was just being funny!! He was doing a tour, and people bought tickets? What was he going to do? Does he dance or sing or just tell stories?
> 
> I am a little bit cracking up. I laughed at hefe's clever response there - and now I've learned it's real. What?!?


I was. I had NO IDEA there was anything real going on.


----------



## Haps (Nov 30, 2001)

pmyers said:


> Seems like every other country's version of BB is MUCH better than ours.


I was bored so I started watching BB Aus 2013. I reached the point of their first eviction and man is the show ever different.

It's hard to describe. I don't feel spoonfed like watching the us version. Where everything is explained in very slow excruciating detail. Everything is replayed ad nauseam. And confessional videos usually consist of housemates making punny statements obviously fed to them that explain what is going on.

The aus version feels more real and I feel like I've actually gotten to know the cast.

Watched the US premiere's last night and was just rolling my eyes at the production style of the show. Julie with her terrible announcing and all the manufactured fakeness of the show.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Too bad the AU version was canceled.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Haps said:


> I was bored so I started watching BB Aus 2013. I reached the point of their first eviction and man is the show ever different.
> 
> It's hard to describe. I don't feel spoonfed like watching the us version. Where everything is explained in very slow excruciating detail. Everything is replayed ad nauseam. And confessional videos usually consist of housemates making punny statements obviously fed to them that explain what is going on.
> 
> ...


I started watching the Australian version, but ended up getting distracted and didn't finish... I really need to go back to it... Let me be clear...distracted does not mean "bored"...it really means distracted (by other priorities and life in general).

What's funny is that while I agree that the US version is highly productionalized, I found the premiere episode of the Australian version to be highly productionalized and huge spectacle... Fireworks and smoke machine type introductions of each contestant...

I didn't get far enough into the show to get the feel of the day-to-day summary of the days/weeks...


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

pmyers said:


> I wonder if they will give them booze this year?
> 
> Seems like every other country's version of BB is MUCH better than ours.


Was in London a few years ago for 2 weeks. BB there still uses the audience vote. Really bad.


----------

